# Recommendations For A Chronograph?



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

At risk of a separate recommendation / opinion from every member of this forum







I'd like to get some input on a good solid chrono for everyday use... I tend to like military or aviation styles, but so far haven't picked up a chrono...

Cheers,

Nobby


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

O & W Mirage 111

This is the one with 7750 Valjoux movement, i.e. the dog's twitcher of chronograph movements, and the version with operating day as well as date.

The case is heavy, solid, and polished, and in the vein of a Sinn case.

The dia. is 40mm ex crown, and the thickness is 14mm

The lugs are meaty, and by far the most impressive of the O & W range. It is very reminiscent of a Sinn, but more original.

The screw down crown has many turns to the thread, feels very substantial

and positive, and without any hint of a cross threading tendency.

The pushers are also polished, feel very solid and positive, and give a clear

and reassuring click.

The bezel is black st. steel pvd, and is flat, substantial, and with a very positive click on turning. It lines up exactly with the 12 position, and as Roy will tell you, I have eyes that pick out the fly **** from the pepper.....I kid you not!

The sapphire is 31mm dia. and a tiny midges proud of the flat bezel. To all intents and purposes, it is flat to the surface of the watch.

The hands are white with very tasty narrowing to pointed ends, that give a very clear and sharp dial read.

The dial is a positive black with no slate grey look, the numerals clear and sharp Arabic, and so the whole watch has a very military appearance, and oozes substantial quality.

This is not a watch where the movement sits in a polythene insert, and is very soundly screwed down to the inside of the steel case. The movement looks fully integral to the case. This observation told me this was a real watch of superb quality. The dials are 30min., 12 hour, and continous seconds in a clockwise order of 12, 6, and 9.

The dial hands are smack on the button, and return to such on reset.

The accuracy looks impressive, but not fully determened yet, but it has to be remembered that this is a movement with a superb regulator device.

The movement is breathtaking, and is an impressive 30mm dia.

25 jewels, incabloc, 28,800A/h, 4Hz, power reserve 42hr., hack seconds, and quick set day/date.

This watch is a collectors piece of superb quality, and I believe it is the best

O & W so far by a long way.

It sits heavy but comfortable on the wrist, and it is an eye catcher to others.

I am not a natural O & W eye watering fan, but I'm a big fan of this particular watch.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Depends on your budget really, as Griff says the O+W are great with a great movement, and is a great price for the fabled 7750 movement,

other choices are the Poljot chronos with the 3133 handwind movement or you could go vintage and look at the Seiko chronos which offer great VFM...

Of course there are a great many quartz chronos out there, you have just missed out on the RLT15 quartz chrono( sold out) that has that 'mil look'


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

O&W Mirage III...










Cheers

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As Jason says it does depend on your budget, if you`ve got Â£495, the O&W is a fantastic watch however if money is a little tight, Roy sells this excellent Poljot `Sturmanskie` Chronograph which uses the 31682 movement at Â£195.

The ones Roy has are likely to be the last at this price as I gather Volmax want to charge a lot more for them in the future


















BTW it`s a copy of the Sinn Frankfurt Financial.










I got this one from Roy a couple of years ago and its a superb watch IMHO, in fact its one of my best time keepers being more accurate then some of my Swiss watches









*Poljot Sturmanski Chronograph, 31682, 25 Jewel Movement*


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> O&W Mirage III...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like my Sinn 103st -




























Alan


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Obviously a popular firm to copy


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks to one and all - they look like very solid recommendations... I may have to sell something to do it, but I *may* just grab both...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Obviously a popular firm to copy


Could be that they're both copies of the IWC Flieguer Chronograph from 1994. Not sure who got there first









BTW, don't overlook the O&W OW400 or PRS-12 Speedbird 1903 either


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

Griff said:


> O & W Mirage 111
> 
> This is the one with 7750 Valjoux movement, i.e. the dog's twitcher of chronograph movements, and the version with operating day as well as date.
> 
> ...


I've just checked them out on Roy's site and there are 3 versions - MK2,2&3 - any significant differences?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nobby said:


> I've just checked them out on Roy's site and there are 3 versions - MK2,2&3 - any significant differences?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hands & dials...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've been looking at those Mirage's. Very nice watches


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alternatively if money is really tight Roy might be able to get some more of these which are rather nice (IMHO) at Â£110


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

Now I can't choose!









I'll have to do some thinking... always difficult for me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nobby said:


> Now I can't choose!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well at least these are no longer available for you to worry about























*RLT-8, (1 Of 10),Valjoux 7750 25 Jewels.*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If I could afford one I'd get one of these


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

You could tie up a lot of money for a chronograph so do plenty of research, think of residual value and consider second hand.

I went for this one for two reasons, It is a little smaller which is my preferrence, has acrylic and breaks from the black dial tradition. I have to say that it is not Omega / breitling quality but certainly better in the cost:quality ratio.










Some nice Poljots out there


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

... and a particularly nice one in this thread


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Nobby,

Whilst many more experienced watch people have given their and I am sure you will receive more I would suggest that you need within the limits of your budget to decide how much of a hammering the Chronograph is going to take..............does it need high lelvels of water and dust resistnce or is it mainly for show?

This may indicate the sorts of models to look at ................manual wind, automatic or quartz?

After all that lot has been sorted out you may find that you have a favoured short list.........sods law







dictates that the watch you would really like won't meet any of your critieria so in the end it could be a '







head' or







decision.

Whatever you go it will give you a great deal of enjoyment and satisfaction


----------



## peterc (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm probably a little biased as its the only chrono i own







, but the Mirage 111 is a great watch.

Peter


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I think the one important factor which doesnt get mentioned too often, is the duration.

I am a big chronograph fan, and actually use mine each and every working day ( process timing) so duration is a big point for me. SDome you will find are 30 minutes, some 60 minutes....each have their uses, but for me...it HAS to be 12 hour duration.

Small point, but might avoid disppointment.

Roger


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Or go for an old military chrono like these - the military interest makes them a good investment and interesting buy...left ex-RN and right ex-RAF...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

no ones mentioned seiko mechanicals.

check out some of the 6138's / 6139's on Roy's site.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I agree PG, Seikos are cool, and at Roy's prices - seriously affordable. 12hour chronos too.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Nobby,

You could find yourself one of these - this one has been run over by a 10ton truck - had to dig it out of the asphalt (luckily summer so slightly soft - and it didn't miss a beat!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> no ones mentioned seiko mechanicals.


I did


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

Citizen might also be a good option at the more affordable end of the scale.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > no ones mentioned seiko mechanicals.
> 
> 
> I did
> ...










so you did, if you'd have put a picture up I'd have noticed


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

For a budget mechanical chronograph you can't beat the Russians. Now produced by Volmax and driven by the Poljot calibre 3133 movent (or it's derivatives). The Russian watch industry has undergone a lot of change in the last two years, the Poljot company was privatised and split up, Maktime bought the Poljot 3133 movement equipment and are producing and selling the movements to Volmax amongst others. Whilst they are no longer 100% in-house they are still 100% Russian (except for the ETA7750 driven chronographs but they are easy to spot)

He are some of mine









First up a Poljot Aviator, this was a Poljot produced watch, some are still available as Volmax bought the stock from Poljot, there is a new version being introduced using Volmax's "AVIATOR" brand name, it doesnt look as good as this one though (thanks Jase







)










Secondly:

Shturmanskie Gagarin; Volmax produced under their brand name "Shturmanskie" see if you can spot the odd thing about this watch







also a view of the back so you can see the movement.



















Lastly a Poljot Okean (Ocean)

A Poljot produced watch and like rocking horse poo at present ... there are rumours that Volmax are going to reitroduce it .... there are still a few around if you look hard enough.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

You can't go wrong with an Omega Speedmaster or any Valjoux based chrono!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

I just went for the Poljot - too good a deal to resist


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

@ John What is , if you know, the linear scale on your OKEAH for to read. The one that goes to 10 1/2?

A nice trio you have.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

These are my three favourites - if I had to pick one I'd go for the Breitling




























Cheers, Olly


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

.....Just to add more confusion on what chrono to buy ....you could always go ECO with a Citizen.....?










my newesst purchase of late and I am very pleased with it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've been watching this topic closely, some lovely looking watches. I'm after a Chrono myself and really would like something more on the military theme.

More suggestions welcome please


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

a bit steep, I think their site has them at $1350 but I love these.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

PhilM said:


> I've been watching this topic closely, some lovely looking watches.Â I'm after a Chrono myself and really would like something more on the military theme.
> 
> More suggestions welcome please
> 
> ...


More pilot style than military style I guess but I've always liked this Tutima:










It was a toss up between this and the Sinn I posted earlier but I ended up going for the Sinn as I was offered such a good deal on it. The Tutima remains on my wish list though! The standard Airforce Chronograph is also very nice if you don't want the diver's bezel and I guess is more military looking.

Cheers, Olly


----------

